# Do You Add Anything Extra To Your Fries?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

What do you add, if anything, to your hot fries? Many of us love the humble staple food.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I add pepper - don't care much for salt.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I add salt more often. I may have brown sauce but that depends on availability, whereas salt is usually always available.

Other types of sauce are nice, but I don't add that on my own, usually at other places.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I add pepper - don't care much for salt.


Yes, sorry I forgot about an option for pepper.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> I add salt more often. I may have brown sauce but that depends on availability, whereas salt is usually always available.
> 
> Other types of sauce are nice, but I don't add that on my own, usually at other places.


What is a brown sauce?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I make two exceptions occasionally, French's Buffalo Ketchup, Poutine.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> What is a brown sauce?


Gravy, what often used for roast meats.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Brown sauce has a different meaning in the UK - it's tangy, almost like some Caribbean jerk sauces.

This is arguably the most famous brand, originally made in the Aston area of Birmingham before production was switched to Elst in the Netherlands not long after HP Foods was bought out by the Evil Empire - sorry - Heinz.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Yes, sorry I forgot about an option for pepper.


No problem. When I made my posting, there were not any options; I beat you to the punch, and that's the name of my favorite Motown song.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> No problem. When I made my posting, there were not any options; I beat you to the punch, and that's the name of my favorite Motown song.


I see, there is a lag time when I am putting the poll together versus when it actually posts.

I don't know many people adding just pepper to their fries. I don't think I have tried that either, I might give that a try, although I doubt it will beat good old salt.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Again, like the burgers thread, I love me some Ranch dressing on my fries.....Or, if I'm feeling it, fries dipped in a chocolate shake is pretty swell too.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I've never been a pomme frites kind of guy.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I will add salt and then dip them in ketchup, but that's it. I'm a minimalist when it comes to fries


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

With a pinch of salt , just like the real world.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Other: mayonnaise (preferably one on partial yoghurt basis). It's a Dutch thing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

It's gotta be hot stuff















Some Tuna also


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I forgot a couple of others: vinegar, squeeze of lemon, salsa are quite common. (Not for me personally).


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

What is "white sauce"?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr Johnson said:


> What is "white sauce"?


Mayonnaise hopefully... :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In generally used cooking language, white sauce is bechamel sauce.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> In generally used cooking language, white sauce is bechamel sauce.


Indeed, but I've never heard of anyone putting it on their chips.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> Mayonnaise hopefully... :lol:


Yes. I'm hoping that's what it is.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Dr Johnson said:


> Indeed, but I've never heard of anyone putting it on their chips.


I had never heard of people putting maple syrup, hot chocolate sauce, etc on chips/fries, so who knows?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When I used to eat chips, tomato ketchup was the accompaniment of choice. However, now that I eat 'gluten-free', I'm never sure of the status of the chips coating, so have given up eating them. They no longer appeal now, because the thought of having an over-full tum is not attractive. 

Pity I can't get to feel that way about chocolate and (gluten-free) potato crisps.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I will use just about any sauce on fries. Ketchup, BBQ sauce, and ranch dressing are the most common I use.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Mayonnaise hopefully... :lol:


Garlic Mayo is the beeeest!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> Yes. I'm hoping that's what it is.


I was not game to ask..............


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Not that I eat chips (i.e. "fries") more than very occasionally but where I grew up in the north of Scotland the traditional (and best, in my opinion) accompaniment is salt and vinegar. 

In Edinburgh they offer "salt'n'sauce' (brown sauce) which is a vile desecration of good chips.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I usually treat myself to chips once a week, usually with fried chicken or a cod/haddock fillet. When I plate the chips up I tend to have salt, pepper and vinegar on half of them and ketchup or brown sauce (see my earlier post about HP) on the other.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I usually treat myself to chips once a week, usually with fried chicken or a cod/haddock fillet. When I plate the chips up I tend to have salt, pepper and vinegar on half of them and ketchup or brown sauce (see my earlier post about HP) on the other.


Steak and chips, like fish with chips, can't go wrong.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Freshly-ground black pepper and mayonnaise. 
That's all. 
Anything else is an insult to the memory of the potatoes who made the ultimate sacrifice that you may enjoy your frites.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Homemade is even better, but don't always have time for it. I like Hellmanns because it is not overly sweet.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Yes, sorry I forgot about an option for pepper.


Ummm, you also forgot to put an option for the most popular addition to Fries: Ketchup. I looked at your list about 5 times convinced that I must have missed it. I know it's not that popular around the world, but in the US, Americans consume over 2 million tons of fries a year and the average American consumes 71 pounds of ketchup annually.

That's like a poll of who's you're favorite composer and not putting JS Bach on the list.

V


----------

